# Craftsman 12" two speed bandsaw - Changable gearing attempt



## Buffalo Bob (Dec 12, 2013)

My shop got flooded and the closest machine is my bandsaw. Two speed already. Now that I can move it around and see what the gears or pulleys look like, It seems reasonable that modifying the gears set is a great winter project. Possibly an add on outside the cabinet. Keep me busy for a while. Then work on the cast aluminum table top. Works OK but is far from flat. I'll let you know if I am successful. 
BB


----------

